# Headlights not working, BOSS plow,



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I cannot get the headlights to switch to plow. This is for 2016 GMC Sierra 2500HD. Everything else works, parking lights, turn signals, and plow cycles fine. Just cannot get the switch to turn truck side off and plow side on. Could it just be the switch is bad? It is all new...Wiring harness and headlight adapter kits.

Anyone having this issue?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

tooch420 said:


> I cannot get the headlights to switch to plow. This is for 2016 GMC Sierra 2500HD. Everything else works, parking lights, turn signals, and plow cycles fine. Just cannot get the switch to turn truck side off and plow side on. Could it just be the switch is bad? It is all new...Wiring harness and headlight adapter kits.
> 
> Anyone having this issue?


tooch420, if no info... post it on the BOSS plow discussion. good luck


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

how do i do that? do i have to just create new one?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

QUOTE="tooch420, post: 2174517, member: 60619"]how do i do that? do i have to just create new one?[/QUOTE]

Go to Boss click on Post new thread.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

lol...i got it thanks.

thought you could just move it to another thread.


----------

